# L'amore secondo Nietzsche...



## Old chensamurai (3 Marzo 2008)

“L’amante vuole l’incondizionato, esclusivo possesso della persona da lui ardentemente desiderata; vuole un assoluto potere tanto sulla sua anima che sul suo corpo, vuole essere amato lui solo e prendere stanza nell’anima dell’altro e signoreggiarvi come il bene più alto e più desiderabile: Se si pone mente al fatto che ciò non è altro se non escludere tutto il mondo da un bene prezioso, da una sorgente di felicità e di piacere: se si considera che l’amante mira ad impoverire e spogliare ogni altro concorrente e che vorrebbe diventare il drago del suo prezioso tesoro, essendo il più spregiudicato ed egoista di tutti i conquistatori e i predatori: se si tiene finalmente presente che allo stesso amante tutto il resto del mondo appare indifferente, pallido, senza valore, e che egli è pronto a fare ogni sacrificio, a sconvolgere ogni ordinamento, a mettere in secondo piano ogni suo interesse, ci si meraviglia effettivamente che questa selvaggia avidità di possesso e questa ingiustizia dell’amore sessuale sia stata a tal punto esaltata e divinizzata , com’è accaduto in tutti i tempi, e che anzi da questo amore si sia ricavato il concetto di amore come contrapposto dell’egoismo, *mentre questo è forse proprio l’espressione più spregiudicata dell’egoismo stesso*”. 

Nietzsche, "_La gaia scienza_"​ 
DITEMI, VOI, SAPETE _AMARE_?​


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Marzo 2008)

No


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> No


... pochi lo sanno fare... veramente...


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> “L’amante vuole l’incondizionato, esclusivo possesso della persona da lui ardentemente desiderata; vuole un assoluto potere tanto sulla sua anima che sul suo corpo, vuole essere amato lui solo e prendere stanza nell’anima dell’altro e signoreggiarvi come il bene più alto e più desiderabile: Se si pone mente al fatto che ciò non è altro se non escludere tutto il mondo da un bene prezioso, da una sorgente di felicità e di piacere: se si considera che l’amante mira ad impoverire e spogliare ogni altro concorrente e che vorrebbe diventare il drago del suo prezioso tesoro, essendo il più spregiudicato ed egoista di tutti i conquistatori e i predatori: se si tiene finalmente presente che allo stesso amante tutto il resto del mondo appare indifferente, pallido, senza valore, e che egli è pronto a fare ogni sacrificio, a sconvolgere ogni ordinamento, a mettere in secondo piano ogni suo interesse, ci si meraviglia effettivamente che questa selvaggia avidità di possesso e questa ingiustizia dell’amore sessuale sia stata a tal punto esaltata e divinizzata , com’è accaduto in tutti i tempi, e che anzi da questo amore si sia ricavato il concetto di amore come contrapposto dell’egoismo, *mentre questo è forse proprio l’espressione più spregiudicata dell’egoismo stesso*”.
> 
> Nietzsche, "_La gaia scienza_"​
> 
> DITEMI, VOI, SAPETE _AMARE_?​


sapere se so amare non lo so. so di aver amato ma visti i risultati è quasi assodato che ho amato senza sapere amare.


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2008)

E' una vita che provo ad imparare a farlo...e probabilmente non ci riuscirò mai.
E poi, si ritorna alla solita fondamentale domanda...esiste l'Amore? E se si, cos'è davvero?


----------



## brugola (3 Marzo 2008)

Non credo che si impari ad amare, è un sentimento che viene spontaneo dal cuore e non segue logiche o regole.
Puoi imparare giusto a limitare i danni....


----------



## tatitati (3 Marzo 2008)

è quello che sento io in questo momento. quindi sì.


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> Non credo che si impari ad amare, è un sentimento che viene spontaneo dal cuore e non segue logiche o regole.
> Puoi imparare giusto a limitare i danni....


... no, no... s'impara ad amare... Ovidio, lo scrisse molti secoli fa... amare è un'arte... che richiede disciplina... che richiede la capacità di sfuggire alla tentazione del possesso... alla voglia di dire "_MIO_"... e di chiudere la mano... per poi scoprire di non poter afferrare nulla... perché l'amore, se cerchi di afferrarlo, scompare...


----------



## Bruja (3 Marzo 2008)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... pochi lo sanno fare... veramente...


Sei ottimista.... io direi nessuno... chi ama tenendo conto della ricchezza e dei doni universali di cui verrebbe privato l'essere amato, non ama di amore passionale nè egoistico, ma benevolo e donativo/caritatevole dove carità è intesa nel senso più alto.  
Nietzsche ha esposto benissimo il problema, lo conosceva e... ne rifuggiva. 
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' una vita che provo ad imparare a farlo...e probabilmente non ci riuscirò mai.
> E poi, si ritorna alla solita fondamentale domanda...esiste l'Amore? E se si, cos'è davvero?


... l'amore esiste... ma non è una "cosa"... è uno "stato dell'essere"... una condizione... che non è molto descrivibile a parole... ma che ti fa pronunciare _belle parole_... parole d'amore... 

... la cosa che può avvicinarsi di più all'amore... è la poesia...


----------



## brugola (3 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, no... s'impara ad amare... Ovidio, lo scrisse molti secoli fa... amare è un'arte... che richiede disciplina... che richiede la capacità di sfuggire alla tentazione del possesso... alla voglia di dire "_MIO_"... e di chiudere la mano... per poi scoprire di non poter afferrare nulla... perché l'amore, se cerchi di afferrarlo, scompare...


che sia un'arte e che richieda disciplina può essere, ma è come dire che si impara a vivere...Non si impara, si trova un buon compromesso tra quello che vorresti e quello che riesci ad avere


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> Non credo che si impari ad amare, *è un sentimento che viene spontaneo dal cuore* e non segue logiche o regole.
> Puoi imparare giusto a limitare i danni....


Non sono d'accordo. Si può imparare ad amare, ma è difficilissimo.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sei ottimista.... io direi nessuno... chi ama tenendo conto della ricchezza e dei doni universali di cui verrebbe privato l'essere amato, non ama di amore passionale nè egoistico, ma benevolo e donativo/caritatevole dove carità è intesa nel senso più alto.
> *Nietzsche ha esposto benissimo il problema, lo conosceva e... ne rifuggiva.*
> Bruja


Mi ci ritrovo totalmente.
Dirò di più: credi che anche l'amore sia stra-sopravalutato.


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sei ottimista.... io direi nessuno... chi ama tenendo conto della ricchezza e dei doni universali di cui verrebbe privato l'essere amato, non ama di amore passionale nè egoistico, ma benevolo e donativo/caritatevole dove carità è intesa nel senso più alto.
> Nietzsche ha esposto benissimo il problema, lo conosceva e... ne rifuggiva.
> Bruja


... e sai perché?... perché ogni inizio d'amore per l'altro, richiede la TUA morte metaforica... rinunci a te stesso per qualcosa che sovrasta entrambi... per amare, bisogna saper morire...


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... l'amore esiste... ma non è una "cosa"... è uno "stato dell'essere"... una condizione... che non è molto descrivibile a parole... ma che ti fa pronunciare _belle parole_... parole d'amore...
> 
> ... la cosa che può avvicinarsi di più all'amore... è la poesia...


Si, e gli si avvicina anche il condividere con l'altro. Chiunque sia. Ascoltarlo, lasciarlo parlare, non giudicarlo...fargli sentire che accogli ciò che ti racconta. 
Una cosa che mi colpisce è come persone a volte appena conosciute, dopo un po' mi raccontino fatti incredibili. Senza che in realtà io faccia alcuna domanda.


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> che sia un'arte e che richieda disciplina può essere, ma è come dire che si impara a vivere...Non si impara, si trova un buon compromesso tra quello che vorresti e quello che riesci ad avere


... aspetta... aspetta... il perfezionarsi è la grande avventura umana... ciò che a DIO è impedito è proprio questo: vivere il perfezionamento... dato che DIO è già perfetto... l'uomo, invece, perfetto non è... ma può perfezionarsi... può imparare a vivere e ad amare... conoscendo sé stesso, il mondo, gli altri uomini... è un compito infinito... perché solo DIO è infinito... ma è una strada che vale la pena percorrere... ed è anche l'unico modo per essere per la vita... questo è il grande insegnamento dell'umanesimo italiano...


----------



## Old casa71 (3 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> “L’amante vuole l’incondizionato, esclusivo possesso della persona da lui ardentemente desiderata; vuole un assoluto potere tanto sulla sua anima che sul suo corpo, vuole essere amato lui solo e prendere stanza nell’anima dell’altro e signoreggiarvi come il bene più alto e più desiderabile: Se si pone mente al fatto che ciò non è altro se non escludere tutto il mondo da un bene prezioso, da una sorgente di felicità e di piacere: se si considera che l’amante mira ad impoverire e spogliare ogni altro concorrente e che vorrebbe diventare il drago del suo prezioso tesoro, essendo il più spregiudicato ed egoista di tutti i conquistatori e i predatori: se si tiene finalmente presente che allo stesso amante tutto il resto del mondo appare indifferente, pallido, senza valore, e che egli è pronto a fare ogni sacrificio, a sconvolgere ogni ordinamento, a mettere in secondo piano ogni suo interesse, ci si meraviglia effettivamente che questa selvaggia avidità di possesso e questa ingiustizia dell’amore sessuale sia stata a tal punto esaltata e divinizzata , com’è accaduto in tutti i tempi, e che anzi da questo amore si sia ricavato il concetto di amore come contrapposto dell’egoismo, *mentre questo è forse proprio l’espressione più spregiudicata dell’egoismo stesso*”.
> 
> Nietzsche, "_La gaia scienza_"​
> 
> DITEMI, VOI, SAPETE _AMARE_?​


 
Che dire analizza tu.
Io quando amo lo faccio incondizionatamente e senza limiti. Non esiste niente che non possa essere superato, oltrepassato, evitato ed aggiustato. 
Indicativamente vorrei col tempo essere amata così. Ma senza imporsi. Non voglio essere al centro della sua vita, voglio essere amata e voglio essere importante ma senza limitare e soffocare.


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, e gli si avvicina anche il condividere con l'altro. Chiunque sia. Ascoltarlo, lasciarlo parlare, non giudicarlo...fargli sentire che accogli ciò che ti racconta.
> Una cosa che mi colpisce è come persone a volte appena conosciute, dopo un po' mi raccontino fatti incredibili. Senza che in realtà io faccia alcuna domanda.


... perché sai ascoltare... fai spazio... accogliente... e loro lo occupano...


----------



## Old casa71 (3 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, e gli si avvicina anche il condividere con l'altro. Chiunque sia. Ascoltarlo, lasciarlo parlare, non giudicarlo...fargli sentire che accogli ciò che ti racconta.
> Una cosa che mi colpisce è come persone a volte appena conosciute, dopo un po' mi raccontino fatti incredibili. Senza che in realtà io faccia alcuna domanda.




Con me vanno oltre mi chiedono anche aiuto!!!!!!

Ciao come va' gatto?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Si può imparare ad amare, ma è difficilissimo.


Penso anche io che ci si possa _educare all'amore_...


----------



## Old casa71 (3 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Penso anche io che ci si possa _educare all'amore_...


Chi ti ama ti insegna ad amare, solo se lo vuoi imparare.........


----------



## brugola (3 Marzo 2008)

ma imparare ad amare in che senso? Non è che c'è un modo perfetto di amare, ognuno ama a modo suo. Puoi cercare di correggere certe sfaccettature del tuo modo di amare che magari son meno gradite di altre. E se il  modo di esprimere il tuo amore può essere gradito a una persona a quella dopo può non andare bene.
Come fai a imparare ad amare?


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... aspetta... aspetta... il perfezionarsi è la grande avventura umana... ciò che a DIO è impedito è proprio questo: vivere il perfezionamento... dato che DIO è già perfetto... l'uomo, invece, perfetto non è... ma può perfezionarsi... può imparare a vivere e ad amare... *conoscendo sé stesso*, il mondo, gli altri uomini... è un compito infinito... perché solo DIO è infinito... *ma è una strada che* *vale la pena percorrere... ed è anche l'unico modo per essere per la vita*... questo è il grande insegnamento dell'umanesimo italiano...


Non solo conoscendo ma amando se stesso. Prerogativa indispensabile per poi amare qualsiasi altra cosa,persona.

Sì, credo che sia l'essenza della vita quella del perfezionarsi.


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Chi ti ama ti insegna ad amare, solo se lo vuoi imparare.........


E' l'Amore stesso che ti insegna, non chi ami.


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> [/u]
> 
> Con me vanno oltre mi chiedono anche aiuto!!!!!!
> 
> Ciao come va' gatto?


Anche a me, ma ho sempre una certa paura a dare consigli. 
Ciao bella...bene, soprattutto se mi regali un papero


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Penso anche io che ci si possa _educare all'amore_...


... tant'è vero, che il MODO d'amare è cambiato molto nel corso del tempo... e che è diverso da cultura a cultura... ed è vero che si ama "male" nelle culture fortemente individualistiche... e che si ama "meglio" nelle culture dove l'individualismo e il possesso è meno enfatizzato...


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Penso anche io che ci si possa _educare all'amore_...


Assolutamente si. Ma è davvero difficile farlo. Diciamo che ci si avvicina, migliorando in tanti aspetti che apparentemente con l'Amore sembrerebbero aver poco a spartire.


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Non solo conoscendo ma amando se stesso. Prerogativa indispensabile per poi amare qualsiasi altra cosa,persona.
> 
> Sì, credo che sia l'essenza della vita quella del perfezionarsi.


... sono d'accordo solamente se _quell'amare sé stessi_ significa "_accettare_" sé stessi... se mi dici che è così, sono d'accordo... altrimenti, rischi di confondere l'amore con il narcisismo... ch'è cosa affatto diversa... ch'è immaturità e perversione dello sviluppo...


----------



## Old casa71 (3 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma imparare ad amare in che senso? Non è che c'è un modo perfetto di amare, ognuno ama a modo suo. Puoi cercare di correggere certe sfaccettature del tuo modo di amare che magari son meno gradite di altre. E se il modo di esprimere il tuo amore può essere gradito a una persona a quella dopo può non andare bene.
> Come fai a imparare ad amare?


Non impari ad amare amplii il tuo livello. Mi spiego meglio. Io credo che ci siano diversi livelli di amare. Tipo da uno a dieci. C'è chi arriva a malapena a 4 ed è convinto sia amare al massimo. Poi incontri qualcuno che ti ama e che fa' sentire come è essere amati a nove. Allora capisci che l'amore intenso è fatto di ben altra pasta. Allora capisci che quello che hai dato sino ad allora è poca cosa.
Io la penso così.


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' l'Amore stesso che ti insegna, non chi ami.


... non è vero... è la RELAZIONE che t'insegna... apprendi attraverso una relazione... ch'è la _relazione d'amore_... che non è né tua né dell'altro... ma di entrambi... e che è superiore alla somma delle parti...


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sono d'accordo solamente se _quell'amare sé stessi_ significa "_accettare_" sé stessi... se mi dici che è così, sono d'accordo... altrimenti, rischi di confondere l'amore con il narcisismo... ch'è cosa affatto diversa... ch'è immaturità e perversione dello sviluppo...


l'accettazione è già di per sé  amore. Forse l'essenza stessa dell'amore.
Sia di sé stessi che di chi ami


----------



## Old casa71 (3 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche a me, ma ho sempre una certa paura a dare consigli.
> Ciao bella...bene, soprattutto se mi regali un papero


Uno da' i consigli secondo il proprio cuore e secondo il propio pensiero.
C'è anche chi chiede consiglio solo per riflettere, come noi qui, e poi fa' a maniera sua.

Subito accontentato!


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Marzo 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Non impari ad amare amplii il tuo livello. Mi spiego meglio. Io credo che ci siano diversi livelli di amare. Tipo da uno a dieci. C'è chi arriva a malapena a 4 ed è convinto sia amare al massimo. Poi incontri qualcuno che ti ama e che fa' sentire come è essere amati a nove. Allora capisci che l'amore intenso è fatto di ben altra pasta. Allora capisci che quello che hai dato sino ad allora è poca cosa.
> Io la penso così.


Non credo possa esistere una "scala graduata" dell'amore...magari quello che tu credi sia amare a nove, per chi ti ama a quel modo è due...e viceversa...


----------



## Bruja (3 Marzo 2008)

*però...*

Farei una distinzione.... una cosa è amare come sensazioni altra è amare chi le provoca.  Imparare ad amare nel primo caso è amare soprattutto noi stessi, nell'altro caso concordo che bisogna mettere in conto la morte di quel sé che nell'amore è più protagonizta che aperto alla reciprocità ed alla donazione.
Capita che ci si modifichi, che si arrivi a mediarsi in amore, e spesso finchè l'amore dura...
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma imparare ad amare in che senso? Non è che c'è un modo perfetto di amare, ognuno ama a modo suo. Puoi cercare di correggere certe sfaccettature del tuo modo di amare che magari son meno gradite di altre. E se il modo di esprimere il tuo amore può essere gradito a una persona a quella dopo può non andare bene.
> Come fai a imparare ad amare?


... l'amore perfetto è l'accoglienza incondizionata e totale dell'altro... quella che solo un DIO può dare alle sue creature... per questo è infinito e perfetto solamente l'amore di DIO... perché DIO può e sa MORIRE per l'altro... questo è il simbolo della crocifissione di Gesù... l'amore perfetto... l'accoglimento totale... noi, uomini, non ameremo mai perfettamente... ma possiamo perfezionarci... amando anche i limiti dell'altro... amandone i difetti... amando il traditore... accogliendo anche il tradimento... che significa amare anche le OMBRE dell'altro... difficile?... certamente... ma è infantile l'amore che non sa amare in presenza di un profilo d'ombra... ed è povero l'amore che sa amare solo al meriggio e che muore quando viene sera... e le ombre della misera umanità s'allungano...


----------



## Lettrice (3 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Assolutamente si. Ma è davvero difficile farlo. Diciamo che ci si avvicina, *migliorando in tanti aspetti che apparentemente con l'Amore sembrerebbero aver poco a spartire*.


Verissimo...


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e sai perché?... perché ogni inizio d'amore per l'altro, richiede la TUA morte metaforica... rinunci a te stesso per qualcosa che sovrasta entrambi... per amare, bisogna saper morire...


in che senso?


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' l'Amore stesso che ti insegna, non chi ami.


ecco, forse è questa la risposta...
però come si fa a scindere la personalità che abbiamo acquisito da quello che impariamo dall'amore?
credi davvero che l'amore ci cambi la personalità?


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2008)

*L'AMORE*

IO NON CREDO CHE L'AMORE CAMBI LE PERSONE...MA L'AMORE TIRA FUORI IL MEGLIO CHE C'è IN NOI...QUANDO C'è.....!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'accettazione è già di per sé amore. Forse l'essenza stessa dell'amore.
> Sia di sé stessi che di chi ami


... non è proprio così... l'amore è un investimento pulsionale "oggettuale"... che è diretto ad un oggetto esterno... se viene concentrato su sé stessi, diventa narcisismo... ed impedisce una relazione d'amore con l'altro... nella società attuale, l'incapacità d'amare, spesso, discende proprio da forme di narcisismo... che non è accettazione... ma l'amare sé stessi senza lasciare spazio all'altro... accettare sé stessi è ritenersi DEGNI d'amore e predisporsi ad amare l'altro... quel ritenersi DEGNI d'amore, è il primo passo per amare...


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ecco, forse è questa la risposta...
> però come si fa a scindere la personalità che abbiamo acquisito da quello che impariamo dall'amore?
> credi davvero che l'amore ci cambi la personalità?


Si Anna. L'Amore ti fa vedere tutto sotto un'altra luce ... arriva perfino a far diventare coraggioso un vigliacco, perche' l'Amore e' Forza in piu'.


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> in che senso?


... nel senso che se devi fare spazio all'altro, devi _farti da parte_... devi uscire dal narcisismo primordiale... e predisporti all'amore...


----------



## Old chensamurai (3 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Farei una distinzione.... una cosa è amare come sensazioni altra è amare chi le provoca. Imparare ad amare nel primo caso è amare soprattutto noi stessi, nell'altro caso concordo che bisogna mettere in conto la morte di quel sé che nell'amore è più protagonizta che aperto alla reciprocità ed alla donazione.
> Capita che ci si modifichi, che si arrivi a mediarsi in amore, e spesso finchè l'amore dura...
> Bruja


... infatti, la tua prima descrizione delinea il narcisismo... la grande tentazione dell'epoca moderna... ti dirò di più: certe reazioni di fronte al tradimento, _s_-velano il narcisismo estremo del tradito più che le fragilità del traditore... che a quel narcisismo vuol sottrarsi...


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Marzo 2008)

Accettarsi o  perfezionarsi?
Sembrerebbe una contraddizione


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non è proprio così... l'amore è un investimento pulsionale "oggettuale"... che è diretto ad un oggetto esterno... se viene concentrato su sé stessi, diventa narcisismo... ed impedisce una relazione d'amore con l'altro... nella società attuale, l'incapacità d'amare, spesso, discende proprio da forme di narcisismo... che non è accettazione... ma l'amare sé stessi senza lasciare spazio all'altro... *accettare sé stessi è ritenersi DEGNI d'amore e predisporsi ad amare l'altro... quel ritenersi DEGNI d'amore, è il primo passo per amare..*.


Mi hai fatto tornare in mente il bellissimo "Schiavo d'amore" di Maugham  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Da quel grande romanzo si può davvero imparare molto sull'amore e su i suoi devastanti surrogati.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Accettarsi o  perfezionarsi?
> Sembrerebbe una contraddizione


Io intendo accettarsi come prendere coscenza di se... difetti inclusi... il perfezionarsi o correggersi lo vedo come uno stadio successivo... non vedo staticita' nell'accettarsi...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> DITEMI, VOI, SAPETE _AMARE_?


Non in questo senso. Lascio alla mia donna tutte le libertà, e quando si è stufata di vagabondare fra tutti gli uomini che può - e non vuole - avere, tornerà. E io intanto aspetto senza aspettare, guardo senza guardare, vivo per conto mio, esperienza che mi ha arricchito più di una vita comune costretta con artificiale amore. Sono egoista quanto lei, però sono certo che un giorno ci troveremo e possiamo goderci i quindici minuti di gloria che la vita riserva alle coppie felici.


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Io intendo accettarsi come prendere coscenza di se... difetti inclusi...* il perfezionarsi o correggersi lo vedo come uno stadio successivo... non vedo staticita' nell'accettarsi...


Certamente questa è la prima sfida da accettare. Da li poi si parte, se si vuol partire, per migliorarci.
Se si cammina in una determinata direzione, spero davvero che l'amore poi possa arrivare come conseguenza...silenziosamente.
Quello che ci rovina, forse, è la troppa teoria...e la poca pratica.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certamente questa è la prima sfida da accettare. Da li poi si parte, se si vuol partire, per migliorarci.
> Se si cammina in una determinata direzione, spero davvero che l'amore poi possa arrivare come conseguenza...silenziosamente.
> Quello che ci rovina, forse, è la troppa teoria...e la poca pratica.


O la pratica sbagliata... e scusa se rido di me stessa...


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> O la pratica sbagliata... e scusa se rido di me stessa...








Ok, ma guarda...mi sa che la pratica non è quasi mai sbagliata. Anche dai casini peggiori che abbiamo vissuto, se vogliamo possiamo imparare molto.
La troppa teoria fine a se stessa invece, può paralizzare l'individuo.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok, ma guarda...mi sa che la pratica non è quasi mai sbagliata. Anche dai casini peggiori che abbiamo vissuto, se vogliamo possiamo imparare molto.
> La troppa teoria fine a se stessa invece, può paralizzare l'individuo.


Sine ammore... intendevo dire che tendo a ripetere gli stessi errori... o forese non ho capito quali sono gli errori... forse l'ultima che ho detto...


----------



## tatitati (3 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Non in questo senso. Lascio alla mia donna tutte le libertà, e quando si è stufata di vagabondare fra tutti gli uomini che può - e non vuole - avere, tornerà. E io intanto aspetto senza aspettare, guardo senza guardare, vivo per conto mio, esperienza che mi ha arricchito più di una vita comune costretta con artificiale amore. Sono egoista quanto lei, però sono certo che un giorno ci troveremo e possiamo goderci i quindici minuti di gloria che la vita riserva alle coppie felici.


 
MI PIACE COME PENSI GIOVI


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sine ammore... intendevo dire che tendo a ripetere gli stessi errori... *o forese non ho capito quali sono gli errori*... forse l'ultima che ho detto...


Mi sa la seconda...infatti finchè non abbiamo capito quali sono gli errori, continuiamo a sbagliare. Sperando sempre in risultati diversi dalle stesse pratiche.
Il massimo della pazzia, secondo Einstein


----------



## Lettrice (3 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sa la seconda...infatti finchè non abbiamo capito quali sono gli errori, continuiamo a sbagliare. Sperando sempre in risultati diversi dalle stesse pratiche.
> *Il massimo della pazzia, secondo Einstein*


Ma me ne posso vantare?


----------



## Iris (3 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma me ne posso vantare?


No. Considerando che sei perfettamente nella media


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma me ne posso vantare?
























 Sono certo che lui ne sarebbe orgoglioso...una iena come adepta non deve averla mai avuta


----------



## Lettrice (3 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono certo che lui ne sarebbe orgoglioso...una iena come adepta non deve averla mai avuta


Senti ora te lo dico Ciop... io posso anche non saper amare... ma non e' detto che chi abbia cercato d'amare sia stato piu' in grado di me... quindi posso correggere i miei comportamenti "amorosi" che se pure gli altri non fanno altrettanto il tutto fallirebbe miseramente...


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti ora te lo dico Ciop... io posso anche non saper amare... ma non e' detto che chi abbia cercato d'amare sia stato piu' in grado di me... quindi posso correggere i miei comportamenti "amorosi" che se pure gli altri non fanno altrettanto il tutto fallirebbe miseramente...


Cara Cip...mo' te lo dico pure io...in tutte le cose, molto meglio preoccuparsi dei progressi di se stessi, senza pensare a quelli degli altri.
Anche perchè, se tu impari, qualcuno che lo ha già fatto lo trovi senz'altro. E se anche non capitassse, vivresti comunque bene.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cara Cip...mo' te lo dico pure io...in tutte le cose, molto meglio preoccuparsi dei progressi di se stessi, senza pensare a quelli degli altri.
> Anche perchè, se tu impari, qualcuno che lo ha già fatto lo trovi senz'altro. E se anche non capitassse, vivresti comunque bene.


Credo di vivere abbastanza bene comunque... lo so Ciop che non dovrei guardare i progressi altrui... e il senso di cio' che ho scritto non e' per pararmi il CHIULO ammortizzando la mia incapacita'... ma solo perche' realisticamente parlando l'AMMORE dato e corrisposto e' estremamente raro per una serie di fattori che non dipendono solo da noi... 

Pero' se vuoi ci fidanziamo io e te...


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Credo di vivere abbastanza bene comunque... lo so Ciop che non dovrei guardare i progressi altrui... e il senso di cio' che ho scritto non e' per pararmi il CHIULO ammortizzando la mia incapacita'... ma solo perche' realisticamente parlando l'AMMORE dato e corrisposto e' estremamente raro per una serie di fattori che non dipendono solo da noi...
> 
> Pero' se vuoi ci fidanziamo io e te...


Mi piacerebbe 

	
	
		
		
	


	




...a volte mi va di giocare però! Amo il fetish e un leggero sadomaso...se anche per te è ok...


----------



## Lettrice (3 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Certo che se tutte le relazioni si basassero su basi tipo: come ti piace il sesso... i matrimoni avrebbero piu' possibilita' di riuscita...  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Senza dire cazzate un amico di vecchia data s'e' sposato 8 mesi fa... senza aver consumato prima del matrimonio... ora stanno divorziando per incompatibilita'...

Allora perche' non stipulare un contratto su basi concrete anziche' su promesse? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









C'ho il vaneggio post pranzo...

Vada per il fetish e sadomaso leggero... niente calzini in giro per casa... o bustine del the usate nel lavandino...


----------



## Bruja (3 Marzo 2008)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Vada per il fetish e sadomaso leggero... niente calzini in giro per casa... o bustine del the usate nel lavandino...


In effetti quello non c'entra col sado-maso ma con l'essere sozzoni  !!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (3 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> In effetti quello non c'entra col sado-maso ma con l'essere sozzoni  !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tutto in tema di sozzerie...


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo che se tutte le relazioni si basassero su basi tipo: come ti piace il sesso... i matrimoni avrebbero piu' possibilita' di riuscita...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...lo stesso vale per le bottiglie di birra vuote!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













ps.: ho detto leggero eh...non vorrei mi staccassi i capezzoli con quei dentacci da iena


----------



## Bruja (3 Marzo 2008)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> ...lo stesso vale per le bottiglie di birra vuote!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Te lo devo proprio dire, da quando hai fatto il "grande passo" sei diventato molto birichino....  la Badessa vuol sapere se nel frattempo hai proceduto a nuove sostituzioni... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (3 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Te lo devo proprio dire, da quando hai fatto il "grande passo" sei diventato molto birichino....  la Badessa vuol sapere se nel frattempo hai proceduto a nuove sostituzioni...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A breve sostituzione dei capezzoli e almeno indice e alluce


----------



## Bruja (3 Marzo 2008)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> A breve sostituzione dei capezzoli e almeno indice e alluce


Soluzione talebana o usura sado-maso??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (3 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Soluzione talebana o usura sado-maso???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meglio sardo-maso...


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Te lo devo proprio dire, da quando hai fatto il "grande passo" sei diventato molto birichino.... la Badessa vuol sapere se nel frattempo hai proceduto a nuove sostituzioni...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Badessa, devo confessarlo: da quando iniziai il mio viaggio nella regola, la pratica è sempre stata birichina  

	
	
		
		
	


	




No, per ora (e spero ormai sia sempre così), nessuna sostituzione. La sorella pare proprio abbia preso i voti...io procedo col noviziato, e se son rose...


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Meglio sardo-maso...
























mi fa pensare ad un dinosauro....


----------



## Bruja (3 Marzo 2008)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Badessa, devo confessarlo: da quando iniziai il mio viaggio nella regola, la pratica è sempre stata birichina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E dai.... guarda che se anche fioriscono, quelle sempre spine hanno!! Mettile in conto!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E dai.... *guarda che se anche fioriscono, quelle sempre spine hanno!!* Mettile in conto!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo so carissima...ormai sono messe in conto! Ma sempre meglio le rose dei rovi, che hanno solo quelle


----------



## Lettrice (3 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> lo so carissima...ormai sono messe in conto! Ma sempre meglio le rose dei rovi, che hanno solo quelle


ma qui si fa filosofia... mica porceddu al forno che ho mangiato ieri sera...








PS:mia mamma Santa Donna... ha infilato in valigia mezzo maiale cotto... tutto bello arrotolato nella carta stagnola... son terrona e vi diro' me ne sbatto pure... il maiale l'era di molto buono...


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ma qui si fa filosofia... mica porceddu al forno che ho mangiato ieri sera...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E poi è un lasciapassare per l'imbarco sicuro...quale terrorista islamica si porterebbe mezzo maiale in valigia?


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E poi è un lasciapassare per l'imbarco sicuro...quale terrorista islamica si porterebbe mezzo maiale in valigia?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E poi è un lasciapassare per l'imbarco sicuro...quale terrorista islamica si porterebbe mezzo maiale in valigia?





































M'hai fatto sputare la camomilla...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Non c'avevo penzato...


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2008)

Voi ridete ma a me è capitato davvero...a Madrid mi ero comprato un salame particolare che mi era piaciuto (e non pensate male, bastardi :condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




   , all'aeroporto questa tipa al controllo mi ha fatto aprire la valigia dopo il tunnel a raggi x...ed io come ha visto il salame, le ho detto che poteva star sicura che nessuno di Al Qaida se lo sarebbe messo in valigia...si è messa a ridere mezza sala


----------



## Bruja (3 Marzo 2008)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Voi ridete ma a me è capitato davvero...a Madrid mi ero comprato un salame particolare che mi era piaciuto (e non pensate male, bastardi :condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma la vuoi finire di dare spunti a quei bombaroli!!!???  Adesso che ti credi, li fanno impacchettare da mercenari, e loro non li toccano, ma lo sai quanti salami esplosivi potresti aver incentivato??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Nobody (3 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma la vuoi finire di dare spunti a quei bombaroli!!!??? Adesso che ti credi, li fanno impacchettare da mercenari, e loro non li toccano, ma lo sai quanti salami esplosivi potresti aver incentivato???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non ci avevo pensato...in effetti è un ottimo nascondiglio...


----------



## Lettrice (3 Marzo 2008)

Barbari!!! Sacrificare cosi' un porceddu arrosto mi sembra un'assurdita'...


----------



## Bruja (3 Marzo 2008)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Barbari!!! Sacrificare cosi' un porceddu arrosto mi sembra un'assurdita'...


Beh anche una bomba è assurda.... ma la buttano!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  Io una volta presi gli farei ingoiare i pezzi di maialei rimasti, ma sicuramente mi diranno che è contro la libertà di culto e di convinzione... la morte procurata invece è solo strage...!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (3 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Beh anche una bomba è assurda.... ma la buttano!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo so Crotala... volevo prendere la cosa dal lato ridicolo del sacrificare un maiale...


----------



## Old chensamurai (4 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sa la seconda...infatti finchè non abbiamo capito quali sono gli errori, continuiamo a sbagliare. Sperando sempre in risultati diversi dalle stesse pratiche.
> Il massimo della pazzia, secondo Einstein


... anche secondo la psicologia...


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... anche secondo la psicologia...


Il vecchio Albert se ne intendeva...anche se in fisica era davvero un somaro


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Marzo 2008)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Il vecchio Albert se ne intendeva...anche se in fisica era davvero un somaro



Buon giorno Somaro.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Buon giorno Somaro.


Buon giorno Giumenta


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Buon giorno Somaro.


ciao burricca


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Buon giorno Giumenta




Buon giorno tessora porcola....


Giumenta...ha un bellissimo suono....


----------



## Lettrice (4 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ciao burricca

















Sei un pessimo


----------



## Lettrice (4 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Buon giorno tessora porcola....
> 
> 
> *Giumenta...ha un bellissimo suono*....


Anche secondo me...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Marzo 2008)

*Burrica*

...e chi è ?
una somara sarda particolarmente cocciuta?


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sei un pessimo


ma va... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Solo ogni tanto, e solo con le persone che amo!


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma va...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pure io...


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ...e chi è ?
> *una somara sarda* particolarmente cocciuta?


Questa! Il seguito è inutile...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questa! Il seguito è inutile...


Il resto lo si potrebbe aggiungere tranquillamente _burrica tostada_


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il resto lo si potrebbe aggiungere tranquillamente _burrica tostada_




me lo hanno detto qualche giorno fa


----------



## Lettrice (4 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> me lo hanno detto qualche giorno fa


Ringrazia chi ti ha dato della somara cocciuta... prendi due piccioni con una fava


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ringrazia chi ti ha dato della somara cocciuta... prendi due piccioni con una fava




l'ho fatto tesoro.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> l'ho fatto tesoro.


Vedi che ti AMMO... fossi un uomo sarei venuta a farti la corte...

Moltimmordi...OHHH MOLTIMMORDI!!! Beni a innoi chi deppisi corteggiai MICCIOLLIDIA....


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vedi che ti AMMO... fossi un uomo sarei venuta a farti la corte...
> 
> Moltimmordi...OHHH MOLTIMMORDI!!! Beni a innoi chi deppisi corteggiai MICCIOLLIDIA....


Ma io la corteggio da tempo micia...e poi lei lo sa che le voglio bene!


----------



## Lettrice (4 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma io la corteggio da tempo micia...e poi lei lo sa che le voglio bene!


Non essere serio di prima mattina che poi ti si rovina il tramonto...


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non essere serio di prima mattina che poi ti si rovina il tramonto...


Ma cos'è...un proverbio della Transilvania?


----------



## Bruja (4 Marzo 2008)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma cos'è...un proverbio della Transilvania?


No, è una previsione sardo-oriunda!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Nobody (4 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> No, è una previsione sardo-oriunda!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi aveva fatto pensare al conte Vlad...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi aveva fatto pensare al conte Vlad...


----------



## Old oscar (23 Marzo 2009)

chensamurai ha detto:


> “L’amante vuole l’incondizionato, esclusivo possesso della persona da lui ardentemente desiderata; vuole un assoluto potere tanto sulla sua anima che sul suo corpo, vuole essere amato lui solo e prendere stanza nell’anima dell’altro e signoreggiarvi come il bene più alto e più desiderabile: Se si pone mente al fatto che ciò non è altro se non escludere tutto il mondo da un bene prezioso, da una sorgente di felicità e di piacere: se si considera che l’amante mira ad impoverire e spogliare ogni altro concorrente e che vorrebbe diventare il drago del suo prezioso tesoro, essendo il più spregiudicato ed egoista di tutti i conquistatori e i predatori: se si tiene finalmente presente che allo stesso amante tutto il resto del mondo appare indifferente, pallido, senza valore, e che egli è pronto a fare ogni sacrificio, a sconvolgere ogni ordinamento, a mettere in secondo piano ogni suo interesse, ci si meraviglia effettivamente che questa selvaggia avidità di possesso e questa ingiustizia dell’amore sessuale sia stata a tal punto esaltata e divinizzata , com’è accaduto in tutti i tempi, e che anzi da questo amore si sia ricavato il concetto di amore come contrapposto dell’egoismo, *mentre questo è forse proprio l’espressione più spregiudicata dell’egoismo stesso*”.
> 
> Nietzsche, "_La gaia scienza_"​
> 
> DITEMI, VOI, SAPETE _AMARE_?​


ho letto di Chen e così mi ha incuriosito, sono andato a ripescare questo suo post che reputo davvero interessante.

Ma lui, che fine ha fatto ?. Mi interesserebbe davvero parlare un po' con lui.


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Marzo 2009)

Scopro ora, senza mai aver letto Nietzsche, di aver pensato e scritto lo stesso concetto, del tutto autonomamente. Mi è capitato già parecchie volte, con parecchi altri personaggi e parecchi concetti eterogenei, e questo rafforza sempre di più la mia convinzione: se ci sono arrivato io, può arrivarci chiunque.


----------



## Old oscar (23 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Scopro ora, senza mai aver letto Nietzsche, di aver pensato e scritto lo stesso concetto, del tutto autonomamente. Mi è capitato già parecchie volte, con parecchi altri personaggi e parecchi concetti eterogenei, e questo rafforza sempre di più la mia convinzione: se ci sono arrivato io, può arrivarci chiunque.


succede anche a me. E' visto che L'amicizia è, anche , condividere interessi comuni e visioni della vita e delle cose, simili, a volte mi capita di dire scherzosamente ( ma anche no ).

Il mio amico Giacomo Leopardi, il mio amico Oscar Wilde, il mio amico Mozart, il mio amico Bukowski, il mio amico Krishnamurti, il mio amico Galileo, il mio amico Albert, il mio amico Canaletto, etc. etc.

( sono i primi che mi vengono in mente oggi, in questa giornata di primavera, non i miei preferiti )


----------



## Old amarax (23 Marzo 2009)

chensamurai ha detto:


> “L’amante vuole l’incondizionato, esclusivo possesso della persona da lui ardentemente desiderata; vuole un assoluto potere tanto sulla sua anima che sul suo corpo, vuole essere amato lui solo e prendere stanza nell’anima dell’altro e signoreggiarvi come il bene più alto e più desiderabile: Se si pone mente al fatto che ciò non è altro se non escludere tutto il mondo da un bene prezioso, da una sorgente di felicità e di piacere: se si considera che l’amante mira ad impoverire e spogliare ogni altro concorrente e che vorrebbe diventare il drago del suo prezioso tesoro, essendo il più spregiudicato ed egoista di tutti i conquistatori e i predatori: se si tiene finalmente presente che allo stesso amante tutto il resto del mondo appare indifferente, pallido, senza valore, e che egli è pronto a fare ogni sacrificio, a sconvolgere ogni ordinamento, a mettere in secondo piano ogni suo interesse, ci si meraviglia effettivamente che questa selvaggia avidità di possesso e questa ingiustizia dell’amore sessuale sia stata a tal punto esaltata e divinizzata , com’è accaduto in tutti i tempi, e che anzi da questo amore si sia ricavato il concetto di amore come contrapposto dell’egoismo, *mentre questo è forse proprio l’espressione più spregiudicata dell’egoismo stesso*”.
> 
> Nietzsche, "_La gaia scienza_"​
> 
> DITEMI, VOI, SAPETE _AMARE_?​


 
chen??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	







*sei proprio tu?*


----------



## Old amarax (23 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ho letto di Chen e così mi ha incuriosito,* sono andato a ripescare *questo suo post che reputo davvero interessante.
> 
> Ma lui, che fine ha fatto ?. Mi interesserebbe davvero parlare un po' con lui.


 























 mi hai fatto venire un accidenti!


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Marzo 2009)

yawn.....


----------



## Old Vulvia (23 Marzo 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> mi hai fatto venire un accidenti!


----------



## Old amarax (23 Marzo 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


>








 ci dovrebbe essere qualcosa che impedisca il riciclaggio... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ....


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Marzo 2009)

*abbi fede, è già qui...*



oscar ha detto:


> ho letto di Chen e così mi ha incuriosito, sono andato a ripescare questo suo post che reputo davvero interessante.
> 
> Ma lui, che fine ha fatto ?. Mi interesserebbe davvero parlare un po' con lui.








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEABN5yejpc


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEABN5yejpc



tornano sempre...


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> No, è una previsione sardo-oriunda!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tornano sempre...


questo pure in pompa magna...


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Marzo 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> chen???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


URCA!!!!!! vi ricordate quando eravamo piccoli e giocavamo a:


questa è la coda del serpente che vien giu dal monte...

per ritrovare l sua coda,che ha perso un di'...

ma dimmi un po'..

sei proprio tu..
quel pezzettin del mio codin...


( e a questo punto dopo aver rivolto questa canzoncina al prescelto/a, questi rispondendo "SI"..si accoda dando la manina e di nuovo si rivolgono ad un terzo..che a sua volta risponderà " si"---e di nuovo d'accapo...il codinocresce

è un girotondo!


----------



## Old amarax (23 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> URCA!!!!!! vi ricordate quando eravamo piccoli e giocavamo a:
> 
> 
> questa è la coda del serpente che vien giu dal monte...
> ...


Non ho capito un kaiser... Come al solito.


----------



## Old oscar (24 Marzo 2009)

siete troppo " ermetici " 

cosa è successo con questo utente ? 
qualcuno mi sa dire ?.........

così, per mia stupida curiosità.


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> siete troppo " ermetici "
> 
> cosa è successo con questo utente ?
> qualcuno mi sa dire ?.........
> ...



...è andato via all'improvviso...era un utente molto particolare, con una mente accesa straordinaria...sicuramente quando c'era lui non ci si annoiava (...invece ultimamente....)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

non usciremo mai da questo girone. quando qualcuno non sa cosa fare o cosa dire, si preoccupa di riesumare il nobile guerriero samurai

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6nMvi9Fw9U


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...è andato via all'improvviso...era un utente molto particolare, con una mente accesa straordinaria...*sicuramente* quando c'era lui non ci si annoiava (...invece ultimamente....)


parliamone...


----------



## Old oscar (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non usciremo mai da questo girone. quando qualcuno non sa cosa fare o cosa dire, si preoccupa di riesumare il nobile guerriero samurai ]
> 
> 
> quindi, nessuno mi vuol dire di più di questo utente ?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> angelodelmale ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non usciremo mai da questo girone. quando qualcuno non sa cosa fare o cosa dire, si preoccupa di riesumare il nobile guerriero samurai ]
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...è andato via all'improvviso...era un utente molto particolare, con una mente accesa straordinaria...sicuramente quando c'era lui non ci si annoiava (...invece ultimamente....)


ciao Iago, chi è la gatta?


tanto lo so che non me lo dici.

gne gne


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> quindi, nessuno mi vuol dire di più di questo utente ?


personalmente preferirei farti un corso accelerato di quote.
quanto al samurai, tutto quello che sappiamo è scritto. puoi leggerlo. l'epilogo, che non è scritto, te l'ha detto iago.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oscar ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non sai usare il search??
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non sai usare il search??
> metti il nome chen e cerca senza sbrindellarle all'intero forum


così sembra che stai cazziando me


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> così sembra che stai cazziando me



ma che dici


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> così sembra che stai cazziando me


è che gli viene bene anche il quote


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Asudem ha detto:
> 
> 
> > l'archivio di mamba è andato a fuoco.
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma che dici


come che dico? ho detto che sembra, per via del quote svaccato da oscar.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non l'ho capita
> 
> ma come cacchio quota??


imparare a correggere non sarebbe male  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ora vi segnalo tutti per svaccamento di quote


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non l'ho capita
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Asudem ha detto:
> 
> 
> > chi? io?
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> chi? io?


sì, è tutta colpa tua.
presto presto, pestiamola


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> imparare a correggere non sarebbe male
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non ci ho il libbbroooooo

e sono quindi iustificata


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non si capisce più un picchio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


un vaf******o generale dite che mi costerebbe molti punti?


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ho letto di Chen e così mi ha incuriosito, sono andato a ripescare questo suo post che reputo davvero interessante.
> 
> Ma lui, che fine ha fatto ?. *Mi interesserebbe davvero parlare un po' con lui*.


 Dimmi...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sì, è tutta colpa tua.
> presto presto, pestiamola


vuoi un botto di virus polmonitico?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non ci ho il libbbroooooo
> 
> e sono quindi iustificata


nessuna giustificazione, fila dal preside e subito dopo due tre bastonate sulle nocche


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> un vaf******o generale dite che mi costerebbe molti punti?


si daiiiimandiamoci af******o..ci piace...


incomincio io .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vuoi un botto di virus polmonitico?


no grazie tesora


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dimmi...


ma che dici pure tu...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no grazie tesora


hai paura eh


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2009)

non ci mandiam piu' affantulo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	







sarebbe stato carino..orsu'...


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> parliamone...



e che te lo dico a fare....tutti sti ban...stai attento qui, stai attenti lì....e ce pass o genio...


----------



## Old oscar (24 Marzo 2009)

ho cercato, ma l'unico 3d che ho trovato è questo, non ho trovato altro nell'archivio del forum


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ciao Iago, chi è la gatta?
> 
> 
> tanto lo so che non me lo dici.
> ...




hi hi hi 


(per rimanere in tema... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  )


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2009)

*oscar*



oscar ha detto:


> ho cercato, ma l'unico 3d che ho trovato è questo, non ho trovato altro nell'archivio del forum


te l'ho detttoooooooo


nonmi sente nessunoqua.

è andato a fuoco.
incenerito.
morto.
amenne.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> hi hi hi
> 
> 
> (per rimanere in tema...
> ...


se mi dici ancora ih ih ih  ti strappo le orecchie


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> e che te lo dico a fare....tutti sti ban...stai attento qui, stai attenti lì....e ce pass o genio...


non ho capito la risposta iago.


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> se mi dici ancora ih ih ih  ti strappo le orecchie



un trauma generale


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ho cercato, ma l'unico 3d che ho trovato è questo, non ho trovato altro nell'archivio del forum


vai in 101. il 70% dei thread sono stati aperti da lui.


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non ho capito la risposta iago.



...che la repressione non paga.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ho cercato, ma l'unico 3d che ho trovato è questo, non ho trovato altro nell'archivio del forum


thò, impara ad usare il forum. questi sono solo una parte.

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/search.php?searchid=385182


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...che la repressione non paga.


quello l'avevo capito. era (ed è) il senso, che mi sfugge. che c'entra?


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...che la repressione non paga.


come nemmeno le cartate di cacca fresca in faccia.


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quello l'avevo capito. era (ed è) il senso, che mi sfugge. che c'entra?



ma niente di che...semplicemente che quando c'era chen non ci si annoiava, e invece oggi con tutte queste censure, ban, tread chiusi...ti inibisci, ti stufi e te ne vai...


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> come nemmeno le cartate di cacca fresca in faccia.



ho i miei dubbi...
alla fine anche un forum si basa su leggi di mercato, un pò come la televisione...


----------



## Old oscar (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> thò, impara ad usare il forum. questi sono solo una parte.
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/search.php?searchid=385182


a questo link non compare nulla e nella 101 mi sembra che si polemizzi e basta, a me interessavano i 3d " seri ".


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ma niente di che...semplicemente che quando c'era chen non ci si annoiava, e invece oggi con tutte queste censure, ban, tread chiusi...ti inibisci, ti stufi e te ne vai...


 
ora ho capito.
il mio "parliamone" si riferiva al fatto che a mio avviso non era certo per / grazie a chen, che non ci si annoiava. a me veniva l'orchite a leggerlo quando attaccava con insulti a tutto spiano.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> a questo link non compare nulla e nella 101 mi sembra che si polemizzi e basta, a me interessavano i 3d " seri ".


come sarebbe che non compare nulla? ci sono 7 pagine di suoi post


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

*memento semper...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma che dici pure tu...


 
http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=6197

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=6196&highlight=la+confessione


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> a questo link non compare nulla e nella 101 mi sembra che si polemizzi e basta, a me interessavano i 3d " seri ".


chen ultimamente scriveva solo in 101


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ma niente di che...semplicemente che quando c'era chen non ci si annoiava, e invece oggi con tutte queste censure, ban, tread chiusi...ti inibisci, ti stufi e te ne vai...



disinibisciti!

ad es, perchè non te ne  vai affantulo perchè non mi vuoi dire chi è la gatta?


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=6197
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=6196&highlight=la+confessione



non ti credo

due


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ora ho capito.
> il mio "parliamone" si riferiva al fatto che a mio avviso non era certo per / grazie a chen, che non ci si annoiava. a me veniva l'orchite a leggerlo quando attaccava con insulti a tutto spiano.



...quando attaccava con gli insulti posso essere d'accordo, ma per il resto ha messo su discussioni molto appassionanti, provocatorie e interessanti...poi, se condivisibili o meno è tutt'altro discorso.


ma comunque volevo sottolineare, più che altro, la situazione attuale che trovo abbastanza triste...


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> disinibisciti!
> 
> ad es, perchè non te ne  vai affantulo perchè non mi vuoi dire chi è la gatta?



hi hi hi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...quando attaccava con gli insulti posso essere d'accordo, ma per il resto ha messo su discussioni molto appassionanti, provocatorie e interessanti...poi, se condivisibili o meno è tutt'altro discorso.
> 
> 
> *ma comunque volevo sottolineare, più che altro, la situazione attuale che trovo abbastanza triste*...


su questo non discuto. ma erano più gli insulti. gratuiti. inutili. verso alcuni utenti addirittura spietati. capisci che se una persona bastona i barboni, se poi fa un'offerta di 1000 euro alla caritas, perde totalmente valore.

mi trovi abbastanza d'accordo. si è andati da un estremo all'altro, ignorando le mezze misure.


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

onestamente ci sono giorni che sto piegata dal ridere sul forum.
non lo vedo triste nè moscio, certo non sempre ma la maggior parte delle volte mi ci diverto parecchio


----------



## Old oscar (24 Marzo 2009)

ho capito...ho provato a cliccare sul link segnalato da Moltimodi e mi compare questa scritta

" Il tuo account potrebbe non avere sufficienti privilegi per accedere a questa pagina. "

probabilmente è per questo che non risco a trovare nulla di Chen.

ve beh, non fa nulla, sopravviverò anche senza i suoi 3d.


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non ti credo
> 
> due


 Non mi devi credere, solo il dubbio è fondamentale...


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ho capito...ho provato acliccare sul link segnalato da Moltimodi e mi compare questa scritta
> 
> " Il tuo account potrebbe non avere sufficienti privilegi per accedere a questa pagina. "
> 
> ...


Ti devi iscrivere alla 101... altrimenti non potrai visualizzare nulla.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non mi devi credere, solo il dubbio è fondamentale...


io ti ammollo un pugno sul naso, cosi vediamo cos'è fondamentale. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





n o n   t i  c r e d o .


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> su questo non discuto. ma erano più gli insulti. gratuiti. inutili. verso alcuni utenti addirittura spietati. capisci che se una persona bastona i barboni, se poi fa un'offerta di 1000 euro alla caritas, perde totalmente valore.
> 
> mi trovi abbastanza d'accordo. si è andati da un estremo all'altro, ignorando le mezze misure.



(sempre con questi esempi!!)


Chen era eccessivo in tutte le sue manifestazioni, vere o false che erano...


----------



## Old oscar (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti devi iscrivere alla 101... altrimenti non potrai visualizzare nulla.


 
non capisco come si fa ad iscriversi, 
ok , non fa nulla...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> onestamente ci sono giorni che sto piegata dal ridere sul forum.
> non lo vedo triste nè moscio, certo non sempre ma la maggior parte delle volte mi ci diverto parecchio


anch'io.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non mi devi credere, *solo il dubbio è fondamentale*...


se chen avesse scritto più correttamente in sardo, questo sarebbe più forte


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> onestamente ci sono giorni che sto piegata dal ridere sul forum.
> non lo vedo triste nè moscio, certo non sempre ma la maggior parte delle volte mi ci diverto parecchio


triste la troppa rigidità, non il forum in sè. io almeno l'ho intesa così.
e comunque negli ultimi tempi lo trovo molto meno spassoso.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se chen avesse scritto più correttamente in sardo, questo sarebbe più forte








  e uno.


----------



## Old oscar (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> onestamente ci sono giorni che sto piegata dal ridere sul forum.
> non lo vedo triste nè moscio, certo non sempre ma la maggior parte delle volte mi ci diverto parecchio


ma davvero venite qui per divertirvi ? 

azz, io non ci riesco, per divertirmi ho bisogno di cose più " reali " 

un po' vi invidio, dico davvero.


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> *ma davvero venite qui per divertirvi* ?
> 
> azz, io non ci riesco, per divertirmi ho bisogno di cose più " reali "
> 
> un po' vi invidio, dico davvero.


no, vengo qui per trovarmi un amante


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e uno.


bhè però potrebbe averlo fatto di proposito per depistare i conterranei che avrebbero poi asserito una cosa del genere.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ma davvero venite qui per divertirvi ?
> 
> azz, io non ci riesco, per divertirmi ho bisogno di cose più " reali "
> 
> un po' vi invidio, dico davvero.


oscar..io mi sono davvero fatta delle ghignate mitiche qui sopra.

credo dipenda dall'empatia che riesci ad avere conalcuni.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> no, vengo qui per trovarmi un amante
















che coraggiosa che sei!!


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se chen avesse scritto più correttamente in sardo, questo sarebbe più forte


 Come si scrive?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> no, vengo qui per trovarmi un amante


io volevo vendere il mio ganzo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come si scrive?


cosa amichino?


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che coraggiosa che sei!!


ormai vi sono affezionata, è giusto che sappiate


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bhè però potrebbe averlo fatto di proposito per depistare i conterranei che avrebbero poi asserito una cosa del genere.



naaaa..

mm. non è Chen.


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ma davvero venite qui per divertirvi ?
> 
> *azz, io non ci riesco, per divertirmi ho bisogno di cose più " reali " *
> 
> un po' vi invidio, dico davvero.


 Una bella pleistascion tre con impianto dolbi surraund... a me diverte molto!


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2009)

dovrebbe provarlo con argomenti non confutabili.

e io mi faccio carmelitana.


----------



## Old oscar (24 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> oscar..io mi sono davvero fatta delle ghignate mitiche qui sopra.
> 
> credo dipenda dall'empatia che riesci ad avere conalcuni.


buon per te !


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> dovrebbe provarlo con argomenti non confutabili.
> 
> e io mi faccio carmelitana.


scalza, ovviamente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




che con la broncopolmonite che tieni mi fai tribolare


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> cosa amichino?


non fare la leccacul ora


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> naaaa..
> 
> mm. non è Chen.


Il fatto che si siano iscritti lo stesso giorno è solo una coincidenza... in cui alcuni hanno voluto vedere quello che non c'è.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> scalza, ovviamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


certo amore, scalza..fino a cagliari per spaccargli la testa.


----------



## Old oscar (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Una bella pleistascion tre con impianto dolbi surraund... a me diverte molto!


 
diverte molto anche me, ma  a periodi, ci sono periodi che la uso molto e periodi che prende polvere.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> certo amore, scalza..fino a cagliari per spaccargli la testa.
















  sempre moderata


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il fatto che si siano iscritti lo stesso giorno è solo una coincidenza... in cui alcuni hanno voluto vedere quello che non c'è.



appunto, non sei chen.

oggi ti sbrano.
- ma perchè mi fa incazzare sta cosa-?




ps. aiuto.qui elicotteri e sirene spiegate..aiuto..nonè una stronzata...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> appunto, non sei chen.
> 
> oggi ti sbrano.
> - ma perchè mi fa incazzare sta cosa-?
> ...


ti han trovata?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








che è successo micè??


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sempre moderata


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

*questo, amichetta...*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> cosa amichino?


 *solo il dubbio è fondamentale*...

se chen avesse scritto più correttamente in sardo, questo sarebbe più forte

scetti... ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non fare la leccacul ora
















lui è il mio amichino, a prescindere che sia chen o meno


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti han trovata??
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















  ridi tu...mi son spaventata..


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ridi tu...mi son spaventata..


che hai fatto poi con la tua spaccina???
avevi chiamato la polizia  o no?


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lui è il mio amichino, a prescindere che sia chen o meno


e lecca allora...tieni il sale.


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> diverte molto anche me, ma a periodi, ci sono periodi che la uso molto e periodi che prende polvere.


 claro que si... come tutte le cose, vengono a noia se le pratichi troppo


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e lecca allora...tieni il sale.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e lecca allora...tieni il sale.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che hai fatto poi con la tua spaccina???
> avevi chiamato la polizia  o no?


si , ci sono andata.mi hano detto che è una nota tossica

e quella è li' tutte le sere alla facciazza mia


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> claro que si... come tutte le cose, vengono a noia se le pratichi troppo


leva quel professorino o ti spacco il grugno


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

*ne sarei lusingato...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> certo amore, scalza..fino a cagliari per spaccargli la testa.


Questi sono gesti d'amore


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> leva quel professorino *o ti spacco il grugno*


 Un'altra donna che mi ama...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

*claro que si*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Un'altra donna che mi ama...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> claro que si... come tutte le cose, vengono a noia se le pratichi troppo













serpe.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un'altra donna che mi ama...


impara a coniugare i verbi, Serpe.

che mi_ amava_


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> serpe.


 Ma è la verità, dai...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questi sono gesti d'amore


scordatelo.

e ti ammollo anche il pepe a te.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma è la verità, dai...


e anche se fosse la verità sei un Serpo lo stesso


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


 Sai perchè mi piace? Mi ricorda Emiliano... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




"Emiliano, ce lo faresti un favore in cambio della tua lurida pellaccia?"

"Claro que si, hombre!"


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e anche se fosse la verità sei un Serpo lo stesso


 Un simpaticissimo animale, ad ogni modo...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *solo il dubbio è fondamentale*...
> 
> se chen avesse scritto più correttamente in sardo, questo sarebbe più forte
> 
> scetti... ?


scetti su dubiu esti fondamentali ?

'sù chi prusu contada esti su dubbiu ?
boh amichino, dipende dal senso. le traduzioni alla lettera non le so fare, traduco il senso, come in inglese (e non sono neanche sicurissima che dubbio sia dubbiu...)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e lecca allora...tieni il sale.


ma perché lo devo leccare?
e se dovessi leccarlo, perché dovrei salarlo?


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scetti su dubiu esti fondamentali ?
> 
> *'sù chi prusu contada esti su dubbiu ?*
> boh amichino, dipende dal senso. le traduzioni alla lettera non le so fare, traduco il senso, come in inglese (e non sono neanche sicurissima che dubbio sia dubbiu...)


 Questa mi piace... certe frasi non riesco a tradurle sensatamente. Lo capisco bene, ma lo parlo molto poco.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma perché lo devo leccare?
> e se dovessi leccarlo, perché dovrei salarlo?




ma si....allora mettilo in varichina...


Angelo sto cazzeggiando...tengo la bua e sono tristissima perchè non passa.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questa mi piace... certe frasi non riesco a tradurle sensatamente. Lo capisco bene, *ma lo parlo molto poco*.


idem. qua poi direi che lo parlo nulla... non lo capiscono in molti, e non capisco il motivo  

	
	
		
		
	


	








il mio coinquilino è sardo, ma è un nuorese trapiantato a sassari, parla entrambi i dialetti, ma in 7 anni che viviamo assieme non gli ho mai sentito dire una frase in dialetto :0003 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 e comunque non capirei una mazza).
ogni tanto telefono a mio padre e gli dico qualcosa in dialetto, cosa che non abbiamo mai fatto quando ancora vivevo lì. ma credo abbia capito che lo faccio per tenermi in allenamento


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> idem. qua poi direi che lo parlo nulla... non lo capiscono in molti, e non capisco il motivo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io non mi posso nemmeno allenare, i miei parlano romano tra loro. Comunque sento che i ragazzini ormai a scuola non lo usano più... peccato, comunque!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io non mi posso nemmeno allenare, i miei parlano romano tra loro. Comunque sento che i ragazzini ormai a scuola non lo usano più... peccato, comunque!


vero. però devo dire che anche quando andavo a scuola io non si usasse un granchè parlarlo. per alcuni era anzi una vergogna, credo venisse visto come una sorta di ignoranza... forse si faceva l'errato paragone con gli anziani che sapevano parlare solo in dialetto. e anche alcuni insegnanti, piuttosto idioti, ci "diffidavano" dall'utilizzarlo, attribuendo al dialetto gli errori (per non dire orrori) tipici dei sardi. il che è pure vero, ma credo sarebbe stato più corretto far notare e spiegare gli errori, anziché essere così drastici. di contro però avevamo un professore (di francese) siciliano, che adorava il sardo e ci faceva tradurre le lezioni dal francese al sardo senza passare per l'italiano... ne venivan fuori certe risse inenarrabili... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




anche a casa comunque non lo si parla tanto, i miei parlano in italiano, colorendo qua e là i discorsi con frasi in dialetto. il cavallo di battaglia di mio padre, quando mia madre lo fa sclerare è "tocca, ma bà e farì arricoverai", che suscita di norma un "facc'e balossu", come risposta


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vero. però devo dire che anche quando andavo a scuola io non si usasse un granchè parlarlo. *per alcuni era anzi una vergogna, credo venisse visto come una sorta di ignoranza...* forse si faceva l'errato paragone con gli anziani che sapevano parlare solo in dialetto. e anche alcuni insegnanti, piuttosto idioti, ci "diffidavano" dall'utilizzarlo, attribuendo al dialetto gli errori (per non dire orrori) tipici dei sardi. il che è pure vero, ma credo sarebbe stato più corretto far notare e spiegare gli errori, anziché essere così drastici. di contro però avevamo un professore (di francese) siciliano, che adorava il sardo e ci faceva tradurre le lezioni dal francese al sardo senza passare per l'italiano... ne venivan fuori certe risse inenarrabili...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'equivalente idiomatico di "li mortacci tua" o "nun dì frescacce" che ogni tanto sento a casa dei miei  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comuqne hai ragione, da molti anni fa era visto come un disvalore. Solo recentemente l'immagine è stata recuperata... come tutte le diversità, andrebbe sempre salvaguardata.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

mortacci tua è orrendo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'equivalente idiomatico di "li mortacci tua" o "nun dì frescacce" che ogni tanto sento a casa dei miei























			
				moltimodi ha detto:
			
		

> Comuqne hai ragione, da molti anni fa era visto come un disvalore. Solo recentemente l'immagine è stata recuperata... come tutte le diversità, andrebbe sempre salvaguardata.


per fortuna. secondo me qualche oretta a scuola la si dovrebbe dedicare. il solo fatto che non venga utilizzato, non è una buona ragione per farlo morire.


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mortacci tua è orrendo.


Dipende dal contesto, e dal tono... in tanti casi è la norma, ma tu sei una barbara longobarda, che ne vuoi sapere...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mortacci tua è orrendo.


neanche ba e farì arricoverai (che sarebbe "vai a farti ricoverare") è splendido. ma nelle forme dialettali le frasi assumono sempre un valore diverso. quelle cattive o volgari spesso diventano divertenti e, soprattutto, non vogliono essere cattive o volgari.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dipende dal contesto, e dal tono... in tanti casi è la norma, ma tu sei una barbara longobarda, che ne vuoi sapere...


 
se avessi letto prima mi sarei risparmiata la fatica di rispondere anche io


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dipende dal contesto, e dal tono... in tanti casi è la norma, ma tu sei una barbara longobarda, che ne vuoi sapere...





angelodelmale ha detto:


> neanche ba e farì arricoverai (che sarebbe "vai a farti ricoverare") è splendido. ma nelle forme dialettali le frasi assumono sempre un valore diverso. quelle cattive o volgari spesso diventano divertenti e, soprattutto, non vogliono essere cattive o volgari.


intendevo che se devo insultare preferisco prendermela direttamente con l'interessato...non coi suoi avi, morti e parenti (tipo figlio di..) 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















































comunque la mejo rimane:
che ce l'hai la tomba de famiglia??
e vattece a riporre.......


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> per fortuna. secondo me qualche oretta a scuola la si dovrebbe dedicare. il solo fatto che non venga utilizzato, non è una buona ragione per farlo morire.


 Con Soru c'era un programma di recupero... non credo che con Cappellacci andrà avanti. Ha chiuso con le tasse ai panfili ed alle superville. I mancati introiti li coprirà chiedendo prestiti alle banche, è notizia di oggi... la regione Sardegna ricomincia con l'indebitamento!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> intendevo che se devo insultare preferisco prendermela direttamente con l'interessato...non coi suoi avi, morti e parenti (tipo figlio di..)


passaci ringhio, per favore


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> passaci ringhio, per favore


e tu passa il sale


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> intendevo che se devo insultare preferisco prendermela direttamente con l'interessato...non coi suoi avi, morti e parenti (tipo figlio di..)


 Si ti avevo capita... ogni regione ha i suoi insulti, però. Qui si dice "torranci in su cunnu chi ti n'dari scavuau a forasa..."


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si ti avevo capita... ogni regione ha i suoi insulti, però. Qui si dice "torranci in su cunnu chi ti n'dari *scavuau* a forasa..."


 














































































   sto male


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Con Soru c'era un programma di recupero... non credo che con Cappellacci andrà avanti. *Ha chiuso con le tasse ai panfili ed alle superville*. I mancati introiti li coprirà chiedendo prestiti alle banche, è notizia di oggi... la regione Sardegna ricomincia con l'indebitamento!


ne ha qualcuna anche lui?


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sto male


 Quando vorrò suicidarmi, vado in via Podgora e lo dico al primo stronzo che passa...


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ne ha qualcuna anche lui?


 No, mai i suoi elettori tante....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quando vorrò suicidarmi, vado in via Podgora e lo dico al primo stronzo che passa...























mi pare una buona idea, ma per esser certo di non fallire, tra _cunnu_ e _chi _aggiungerei un bel "de mama rua coa cagara".


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, mai i suoi elettori tante....


e anche il suo amichetto silviuccio


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi pare una buona idea, ma per esser certo di non fallire, tra _cunnu_ e _chi _aggiungerei un bel "*de mama rua coa cagara*".


 Hai ragione, così la fine sarà più rapida!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> a questo link non compare nulla e nella 101 mi sembra che si polemizzi e basta, a me interessavano i 3d " seri ".


Infatti è un link per la 101 ..io non vedo nulla.
Iscriviti e potrai leggere.
Ma se ci tieni ti potrei rispondere come ti avrebbe risposto lui e così ti fai un'idea di come vivacizzava il forum...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=6197
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=6196&highlight=la+confessione


Anche questi illeggibili


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti è un link per la 101 ..io non vedo nulla.
> Iscriviti e potrai leggere.
> *Ma se ci tieni ti potrei rispondere come ti avrebbe risposto lui e così ti fai un'idea di come vivacizzava il forum...*
























Però si, mi piacerebbe leggerti per una volta in versione samurai


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Però si, mi piacerebbe leggerti per una volta in versione samurai


 Devi capire che tu hai di me un'immagine che ti sei creato in base ai tuoi costrutti, ai significati che tu attribuisci ai miei scritti ...hihihihi...ma i miei scritti non sono me...
Ma tu sei ignorante e pezzente e non puoi capire... va' a studiare va'


----------



## Grande82 (24 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Devi capire che tu hai di me un'immagine che ti sei creato in base ai tuoi costrutti, ai significati che tu attribuisci ai miei scritti ...hihihihi...ma i miei scritti non sono me...
> Ma tu sei ignorante e pezzente e non puoi capire... va' a studiare va'


 non so se *va' *avesse l'accento giusto....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non so se *va' *avesse l'accento giusto....


E' giusto ..è l'elisione della "i" di vai...


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Devi capire che tu hai di me un'immagine che ti sei creato in base ai tuoi costrutti, ai significati che tu attribuisci ai miei scritti ...hihihihi...ma i miei scritti non sono me...
> Ma tu sei ignorante e pezzente e non puoi capire... va' a studiare va'


beh, non male...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> beh, non male...


 Ho improvvisato...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2009)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho improvvisato...




minnnnnnnghia...prava!


mi hai fatto quasi senso...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> minnnnnnnghia...prava!
> 
> 
> mi hai fatto quasi senso...


----------

